
Amazon Tanks 11% After Reporting Strong Q4 Miss with $1.00 EPS, $35.7B Net Sales - cryptoz
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/28/amazon-tanks-11-after-reporting-strong-q4-miss-with-1-00-eps-35-7b-net-sales/
======
jonbarcus
Absolutely a non-issue for Amazon. People are likely selling since Amazon's
sales are likely to decrease seasonally (though, while that's generally true
of retail, I don't exactly know Amazon's financials from the past few years).

